# Photo test



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Photo loaded fine here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I noticed small hemlock sprouts in your pic Dave....does your area still have plenty of hemlock??.....have wooly adelgids been a problem there yet?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike,
Yeah, we have them li'l critters, but, so far, they're not devastating the Hemlocks!
Interesting! But if memory serves, that's not Hemlock you're seeing, but Juniper!
Have a Blessed Christmas, remembering the reason for the season!
Dave


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok....Jennifer Juniper??  Do you remember that song by Donovan?

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Sheepdog - it looks like you're doing some logging there, not haymaking!

Gary


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, Gary, We do Tree Farming in New Boston (part of the American Tree Farm System) and hay farming in Hollis!

That particular tree was a Sugar Maple, 36" diameter at the butt. It was an electric company take-down, and made excellent firewood for the OWB. This photo was taken before I bucked it up, and got stuck trying to retrieve it. Had to bring the 5610 up from Hollis to retrieve the 3910.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

It don't pay to road a hay wagon with a flat tire!  :huh: :angry:

Tried to post in Wall of Shame!!! Din't work!!! As far as I can see, that forum is a total waste!!! Too bad, it could have been a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> It don't pay to road a hay wagon with a flat tire!  :huh: :angry:
> 
> Tried to post in Wall of Shame!!! Din't work!!! As far as I can see, that forum is a total waste!!! Too bad, it could have been a lot of fun!!!


Yep, we have posted a notice to the administrators about the new WOS forums total uselessness but they don't check in but about every ten days or so.....maybe next week. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

--- maybe next week???!!!
That will be next year!!!    

Happy New Year to all, Dave


----------

